# CO2 diffuser position



## Jaap (18 Apr 2012)

Hello,

Is placing the atomic CO2 diffuser under the filter intake a good idea? The filter is a Fluval 305 for a 100L tank http://www.hagen.com/uk/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=107&PROD_ID=01002110030401

If not then where do you suggest positioning it? 

Thanks.


----------



## Alastair (18 Apr 2012)

A few people on here use that method, you get better diffusion. If you choose to position it elsewhere then just make sure it's In a good area of flow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sentral (18 Apr 2012)

Bear in mind it'll probably have a negative impact on your filter bacteria due to decreased O2 levels. A few people seem to do it this way without any ill effects though but I personally wouldn't.
 What system are you using? If its a decent reg you could get an inline diffuser


----------



## Jaap (18 Apr 2012)

Sentral said:
			
		

> Bear in mind it'll probably have a negative impact on your filter bacteria due to decreased O2 levels. A few people seem to do it this way without any ill effects though but I personally wouldn't.
> What system are you using? If its a decent reg you could get an inline diffuser



It is a paintball CO2 bottle. I have an inline diffuser, I used it once but it needs a high output pressure something that my system doesn't have. Even though it worked, the CO2 bottle emptied quite fast. I am not worried though about filter bacteria since I only have 5 ottos in there.....sounds ok to place it under the filter intake right? I mean when it gets sucked in the filter does this mean it gets diffused better by mixing with the water in the filter?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (18 Apr 2012)

> Bear in mind it'll probably have a negative impact on your filter bacteria due to decreased O2 levels.



I think I read a post in here with some science over my head but the general opinion as I understood it was co2 and o2 are not mutually exclusive and co exist in the filter so co2 going into wouldn't have an adverse effect on the bacteria living there   

I think the risk of it may be to do with co2 building up in the impeller head and causing some damage or air/co2 locking the filter. If the bubbles are fine enough and going through the filter without building up pockets it should be ok.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (18 Apr 2012)

Sentral said:
			
		

> Bear in mind it'll probably have a negative impact on your filter bacteria due to decreased O2 levels. A few people seem to do it this way without any ill effects though but I personally wouldn't.
> What system are you using? If its a decent reg you could get an inline diffuser



Are you sure - as you have stated this before 



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Sentral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... 10#p199003


Other posting
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=19839

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=18533

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... 63&start=0

Regards
paul.


----------

